# PassionHorse Contest #1 - Full Body Shot



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

It's just for fun guys, with a small prize of a banner. I'm no professional though, but I try. 

Anyways, my 1st contest will be the 'Full Body Shot' contest. It is a photograph of your whole Horse; here is an example with Penny Pony.









Your Horse can be grazing, trotting, standing, whatever! Just make sure you can see it/them as a whole!

One entry per person!

The end date for this contest will be in ONE WEEK! Then I will hold a poll for everyone to vote for their favorite picture!

Goodluck and have fun!
PassionHorse


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Tundra Park Oscar =)








What exactly are you judging on...?


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey -xx-sally-xx-! I hadn't thought about that to be honest.

I'm not one to look for conformation and such, as it isn't something I know much about. Hm, so, I'm not sure. It was just a random idea I had came up with, so maybe, anything really. Could be build, color, etc. Sorry I don't really have a direct answer.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

haha sounds fun!! could we do one entry per horse...? it was hard to choose between my boys so i did eenie meenie miny mo hehe


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

pennellipi


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

can it be a ridden picture?


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

My Paint, Skittles










My TB, Pumpkin (not a super picture, sorry!) - I don't have any without me on her.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's Soda.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Apache. 6 years old


----------



## IdahoCowgirl (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

Georgie


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you for all the entrys guys! 

Hm, I guess one entry per Horse would be fine! 

Ridden pictures are also fine!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Westegaard Mi Manchi Tanto








Not exactly full body but i love his movement in this picture =)


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you for the entry, and don't worry, I'm not picky, so that is just fine!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

1 photo per horse? cool! here are my two other horses 

Chucky









Banjo


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

First Step on Flickr - Photo Sharing!http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3687909227/


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Heres Zeph and Storm. Zephs the light overo, Storms the rich colored pali.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's Onyx.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Sis and Jazz


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Herc(my old horse) and Rowdy


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Scratch the last photo of rowdy i hate that one here is a new one.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

never mind the stupid thang aint working


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

This is APHA "A Colorless Coosa" aka SCOUT!! He is my baby boy!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

My AQHA mare Duchess.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Mocha 
She is a Paint/QH/TB.


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt100/lightsoutDANCIN/DSCI2603.jpg

The Paint is Allegra and the, er, Gray is Charlie. (Consider it entered under Allegra)

http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt100/lightsoutDANCIN/DSCI2646.jpg

Durango <3

http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt100/lightsoutDANCIN/ChristmasInIL014.jpg

And Sky. =]


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Bacardi Blues


----------



## Cerko (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's a picture of my paint horse, Mable... I mainly just like this picture because of Amigo's (The brown QH in the background) expression... 'Running? But why?'


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you for the entries guys!
This might be extended as I got my internet taken away, so if I don't post saying it is closed you can still enter!


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is some photos of my babies and mares.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ OHHH!!
I love the last one!


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

my 3 year old chavez..taken this spring in training..he really does not look impressed


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh I did not get the one entry per person. Don't know which one to submit.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaseford Charisma


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

17.2hh Jed with my 2yr old daughter. Its an old pic but has to be my fav.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

17.2hh Jed with my 2yr old daughter , an old pic but my fav


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

happygoose123 said:


> 1 photo per horse? cool! here are my two other horses
> 
> Chucky
> 
> ...


Did u buy banjo from caloundra or landsborough?? I swear he is my mothers old horse.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Ohhh, per horse... I'll post the others later


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Gypsy Dancer











Tralissa Esperanza (Raine)











Fenda II











Lexxi (We're sorting out her Registry, but it will be Tralissa Alexiyah, I think...)











Fantasia XCII (Breeze)











Willow











Puntal V (Luca)











Chaseford Charisma


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

Velvetgrace said:


> Here is some photos of my babies and mares.


One photo per horse... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got it maid then


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

Continental Zip


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

:O What did you use to make him so WHITE?!


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the entrys!

The contest is now CLOSED and I will have a poll up in a moment!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

It is now July *26*th....


----------

